# bad to the bone...Intraosseous is the way to go!



## medic1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Guys
How many of you are using the new IO kit out there? I know that the US like the FAST1 system, us Aussies and Brits go for the EZIO-drill but have you tried the new BIG [Bone Injection Gun], cheap, light, no betteries and multi site options....
I have written an article on IO technique, see www.extrememedical.com.au under training...

Medic 1


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2010)

I've seen the EZ IO to the manubrium, just below the sternal notch and the standard IO to the proximal tib and proximal Humerus. 

I'm not a medic though.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 30, 2010)

I use the EZ IO for the tib and humerous. I have seen the FAST used / never seen an EZ used on the manubrium. The BIG is an Isralie thing, from what I have read. Looks like a great back up peice but I am partial to the EZ IO. I remember when we (EMS) first got them. I used one on all codes and really sick patients I got until I found out they are about $50 for each needle. Now I am a little more cautious  on who I use them on. Nothing like a non-colapsable I.V. those I.O.'s are. 

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> I use the EZ IO for the tib and humerous. I have seen the FAST used / never seen an EZ used on the manubrium. The BIG is an Isralie thing, from what I have read. Looks like a great back up peice but I am partial to the EZ IO. I remember when we (EMS) first got them. I used one on all codes and really sick patients I got until I found out they are about $50 for each needle. Now I am a little more cautious  on who I use them on. Nothing like a non-colapsable I.V. those I.O.'s are.
> 
> F.M.



My mistake, I meant the FAST on the sternum/manubrium bone. 

I got to see the IO on a patient in the ER at University one night.  Amazing how easily it goes in and without no pain, or very little.

IINM, the docs in the ER are using standard IO with a 1/4" needle to the body of the sternum.  I could be wrong though and there has been some discussion about having an IV in the chest and having to do CPR or other procedures that require chest room.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 31, 2010)

And for those who might be wondering how a medico learns this skill . . . At the hospital I just left, they practice on chicken legs from the grocery store.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 31, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> ...At the hospital I just left, they practice on chicken legs from the grocery store.


 
I practice on support guys who pass out after a night of drinking...  ;)

Crip


----------



## Muppet (Mar 31, 2010)

There are videos with guys vollunteering to take the EZ IO in the web.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> I practice on support guys who pass out after a night of drinking...  ;)
> 
> Crip


 
Nice! 



8'Duece said:


> Amazing how easily it goes in and without no pain, or very little.
> .


 
I seen a FAST one going in and it was bloody painful, that is what ive been told by a couple of medics that have had them.

I have ZERO desire to get one in me, so Crip if we ever go drinking I'm crawling off to pass out in some bushes where you can't find me.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 31, 2010)

Firemedic,

Do you remember that video of the medic giving himself a FAST IO ?? Do you still have it saved ?  I can't find it.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 31, 2010)

There was a SEAL IDC instructor in the SOCM course who gave himself one...  

Crip


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 31, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> There was a SEAL IDC instructor in the SOCM course who gave himself one...
> 
> Crip



Was he an LPO from SEAL Team 4 ??


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2010)

The FAST I seen was a video from the 68W course, it was a PA who was instructing the students on how to give him the IO, pretty ballsy.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 31, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Was he an LPO from SEAL Team 4 ??


 
Nope...  

You talking about Jimmy?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have used the Easy IO it is pretty badass. I was also on my SFMS rotation when a equipment salesman came in telling the Docs how all the SF guys and SEALs(my partner was a SEAl) use it. We all got a kick out of the look on the salesmans face when the chief of anesthesia told him we were an SF guy and a SEAL.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 1, 2010)

pardus said:


> The FAST I seen was a video from the 68W course, it was a PA who was instructing the students on how to give him the IO, pretty ballsy.


 
Pardus is right. It was from the 91B course I will try to find it.

FM.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 1, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> Nope...
> 
> You talking about Jimmy?



That's not the name I was thinking of.

FAST IO Self Administration video here: Kinda looks like Pardus 




[video=google;-1776229004395263433]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1776229004395263433#[/video]


----------



## Muppet (Apr 1, 2010)

I saw that also.

F.M.


----------



## thrilla82 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a chance to use the EZ IO during ride time for paramedic school during a full code.  I have to say, I"m impressed.  But I agree, knowing the price for the drill and each Needle, it's kind of a turn off.


----------



## medic1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just goes to show that some of us Medics are just sick mucked up puppies...................woof woof!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 6, 2010)

medic1 said:


> Just goes to show that some of us Medics are just sick mucked up puppies...................woof woof!



I agree. LOL.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 7, 2010)

Was there ever a definitive answer to using bi-lateral IO"s ? 

Is it contraindicated ?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 7, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Was there ever a definitive answer to using bi-lateral IO"s ?
> 
> Is it contraindicated ?


 
No it is not. Just expensive. I have seen it used bro, a couple of times, bilat. that is. 

F.M.


----------



## medic1 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would recommend that people look at the BIG [Bone Injection Gun] as is is cheap [AU$150], light, small and requires no other decice to insert. For operators who count every ounce that they pack in their med kit........ They also do a very good reload jig that allows practice on plastic leg, chook bones etc etc.


----------

